# OGPP: The Final GBA Poll!



## Costello (Dec 1, 2006)

You have elected the 3 best GBA games in the previous poll:
- Castlevania (238 votes)
- Golden Sun (205 votes)
- Zelda: The Minish Cap (224 votes)

Now, the *FINAL POLL!*
Results will be posted during next week.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG GOLDEN SUN, HAVE MY BABIES!!!


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 30 2006, 11:21 PM)]OMG GOLDEN SUN, HAVE MY BABIES!!!Â



Can't say it better than that


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 1, 2006)

golden sun FTW


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 1, 2006)

Despite being an uber-zelda-fan, my vote goes to GS.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2006)

My favourite out of those 3 has to be Zelda


----------



## Vincent Vega (Dec 1, 2006)

Zelda FTW.
But I prefer Metroid series!


----------



## Opium (Dec 1, 2006)

Golden Sun without a doubt


----------



## DoS (Dec 1, 2006)

Golden Sun is obviously the master prime of GBA.


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 1, 2006)

This is a toughie.

Castlevania has in many ways, i feel, defined the GBA. The games are all brilliant extensions of SotN.

Zelda on the other hand, is a whimsical, beatifully rendered, creative masterpiece. Twilight Princesses' reuse of most of the dungeon items could take a page from the unique items in Minish Cap.

Golden Sun, what can I say? I don't get it. I love RPG's, but I played it for about 4 hours and almost died of boredom. I put it on VBA to frameskip through the slowness, but it didn;t help much.

Overall, I'd have to go with Castlevania.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 1, 2006)

Castlevania of course, you can never go wrong with Soma Cruz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 1, 2006)

i would have picked mario kart but it is not there so i picked castlevania


----------



## Mehdi (Dec 1, 2006)

Zelda


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 1, 2006)

Golden Sun all the way! Need more supporters!!!
Im a fan of zelda, but their gba series did not appeal to me in any way/shape/form. As for castlevania... still playing through the DS one. I've gotten bored after 2 bosses.


----------



## -EX- (Dec 1, 2006)

Castlevania FTW!


----------



## yee (Dec 1, 2006)

Golden Sun all the way.

I spent way more time on the GS series than I did Zelda or Castlevania.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Dec 1, 2006)

Pfft, Zelda. Castlevania all the way! 
WESTSIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 1, 2006)

My hat told me to pick Zelda. I fear it. I picked Zelda.
I tried to get into Golden Sun, but I must be missing that part of my brain or something.


----------



## darkgamer051 (Dec 1, 2006)

agree with my bud gamedragon castlevania hands down


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 1, 2006)

Although all the above games are awesome I spent lots of time playing through all of the Castlevania's, so they get my vote.


----------



## Lily (Dec 1, 2006)

*Castlevania*, it's not even a choice. Golden Sun is far too text-heavy (meaning far too many dialogue scenes and simply not enough 'I'm in control and can explore' scenes), and Minish Cap is a total insult to the entire Zelda series.


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Dec 1, 2006)

My vote goes to Castlevania, especially because AoS is one of the best games  on ANY console.


----------



## RoxeyaXIII (Dec 1, 2006)

Castlevania -forever-


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 1, 2006)

minish cap.
if all the great RPG's had some incest loving, their child would end up as goldensun, ridiculous how much of the game is pretty much pulled straight out of classic RPG's. still its a good game- I own both infact.
castlevania, Ive never been able to get into this series, and I tell you Ive tried! i like some of the sprite work, but thats about it, exploring areas always is repetitive and combat feels like a chore, I can only just see why the series has such a following, but I doubt I'll ever be a part of it.

minish cap however had beautiful graphics, great gameplay, and excellent level and character design. neat story also - nothing bad in the game.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 1, 2006)

Mario & Luigi pisses on all 3, but I'm going for Zelda 'cos it has a little something that makes me grin like a fool.

Completed Goldensun, felt like a clichéd RPG.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 1, 2006)

I voted for Zelda, though my heart pounds for Metroid :'(


----------



## Hebus San (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Dec 1 2006 said:


> This is a toughie.
> 
> Castlevania has in many ways, i feel, defined the GBA. The games are all brilliant extensions of SotN.
> 
> ...



Nothing else to say


----------



## TheStump (Dec 1, 2006)

Zelda, why? because ever since OoT the zelda series has been great to me; great gameplay, great graphics, beautiful landscapes and a hella tight storyline...cept maybe black sheep of the family Majora, but lets not speak of her.

Also to be honest i havent played much of the others but did enjoy GS a bit but didnt grab me like zelda.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 1, 2006)

bah! BAH! majoras mask is the best zelda, show me another game like it, go on!


----------



## Nicky33 (Dec 1, 2006)

Golden Sun forever


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Nov 30 2006 said:


> Minish Cap is a total insult to the entire Zelda series.



I think thats taking it a little too far, I myself thought Minish Cap was boring and dull, but the true insult to Zelda was indeed Majora's Mask. Don't make me play that game... ever.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Dec 1, 2006)

Golden Sun is pretty... average as far as RPG's go, so I didn't vote for it.
Only Aria of Sorrow appealed to me (that and DoS for DS are the only 2 Castlevania games I have ever enjoyed at all), so I didn't vote for that series.

Minish Cap took the Wind Waker styling and made one hell of a great game. There is really no contention. You got the kind of quality that you expect for console games right there in your hands with the little extra details to seal it. Plus you get the kind of gaming magic that only a Zelda title can provide. Easy vote.

I like the Zelda titles that try to do things a little different, while keeping the gameplay familiar. And that is why I love both Majora's Mask and Minish Cap as equals in the zelda universe to the traditional titles, where as sticklers might only like LTTP and OoT.

There are only three insults to the Zelda series, and they are on the CD-I. Any other suggestion, is just foolishness.


----------



## matt1freek (Dec 1, 2006)

if there was only one castlevania game the vote would have definetely went to zelda... but harmony of dissonance and aria of sorrow together =


----------



## Remy (Dec 1, 2006)

Goldsun is great the first time through...

but all the castlevania's had an element of replay


----------



## rhfb (Dec 1, 2006)

Zelda would have gotten my vote had it NOT BEEN SO SHORT.
That being said, the castlevania games are very good too, so I voted for them.

Not that Minish cap was bad(and either was Majora's Mask you haters!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Raziell (Dec 1, 2006)

Minish cap was not so good.

I'm a big fan of RPGs but to me Golden Sun was meh.

So CV gets my vote, again.


----------



## Torte (Dec 1, 2006)

MM and MC were great games.  But Castlevania gets my one vote again.  I tried getting into Golden Sun, but nowadays I don't like games where you have to grind to survive.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 1, 2006)

Zelda : Minish Cap gets my vote.
If anything, Minish Cap was the best 2D game for Zelda I ever played.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 1, 2006)

Castlevania all the way!!!


----------



## False Hope (Dec 2, 2006)

Golden Sun 1 and the Lost Age, both killer games, you just got to read the story and get into it. And of course, try not to lose the map they give you.

Castlevania bores me and doesnt compare to the Minish Cap in any way, shape or form, same goes for GS.

In a list:
GS
Zelda Minish Cap (Very close 1st, but not better than GS)
Castlevania (not really worthy of being on my list, but just to show you how I rank 'em)


----------



## FusionDexterity (Dec 2, 2006)

Zelda: The Minish Cup a great little game.

I hated Golden Sun bored me to tears.


----------



## wohoo (Dec 2, 2006)

GOgogogogGOGO zelda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i i still can't remember if i've beaten the final boss or not... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I GOT to take some time and finish it before the 8th of december! but that will probably never happen... at least not before the 8th... damn school to give me things to to all the time :/


----------



## Castlevania (Dec 2, 2006)

golden sun is best GBA game!!!


----------



## Westside (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Castlevania @ Dec 2 2006 said:


> golden sun is best GBA game!!!























 now that was the biggest contradiction ever!


----------



## blizeH (Dec 2, 2006)

Hehe


----------



## CCNaru (Dec 2, 2006)

castlevania, hands down no question


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 2, 2006)

very close


----------



## MAD_BOY (Dec 2, 2006)

hmm, looks like i just tied castlevania and zelda..


----------



## 754boy (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE(MAD_BOY @ Dec 2 2006 said:


> hmm, looks like i just tied castlevania and zelda..



And I broke the tie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MINISH CAP FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Stanny (Dec 2, 2006)

And the next poll will be CV vs Zelda ; )


----------



## lastdual (Dec 2, 2006)

Castlevania, namely Aria of Sorrow. With the soul system and a great twist on the classic CV plot, Aria really took the series forward and presented a serious sequel. Minish Cap, my 2nd place pick, was a great game, but simply didn't stand up to LttP imo.


----------



## Slipurson (Dec 2, 2006)

GS GS GS...

is all i can say really


----------



## Hitto (Dec 2, 2006)

Castlevania, for lack of a better choice. I dunno, I thought Golden Sun is decent, but not by far the best the GBA has to offer. Same for the minish cap. Dunno, don't like the capcom zelda games.


----------



## taubstumm (Dec 3, 2006)

Castlevania !


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2006)

Gonna replay the Castlevania games today, I've not even properly played Aria.  Recently played MC and it wasn't as good as I replayed it.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 3, 2006)

Zelda for the Wi(iiiiiiiiiiiiiii)n!!!!


----------



## belmont (Dec 3, 2006)

I choose Castlevania.

Minish Cap was the worst Zelda game of all time.

I like Golden Sun but I prefer Castlevania.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 3, 2006)

Wowa its so close again.  The reason castlevania should win is purely on bang for buck.. all are replayable and are very different each play through. 
Minish Cap was too short, maybe if there 3 Zeldas on GBA that were all NEW my vote would have gone to them.


----------



## Torte (Dec 3, 2006)

Showtime!  It's so awesome to see all the love for Dracula's Castle


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 4, 2006)

Very close match...but I liked Zelda the best out of the three.


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ughh.... these polls are breaking my balls...
Need.. more... Golden Sun votes...


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 4, 2006)

vote zelda!


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 4, 2006)

Hurray for Castlevania!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Keep the votes coming people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## doubledragon (Dec 4, 2006)

Castlevania pound for pound was the most definitive series for the GBA. GS wasn't a bad game but I found Castlevania to be more engaging. I loved minish cap but it was just the one game. All 3 Castlevanias were great in their own ways and garnered the most excitement when new releases were announced.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Dec 5, 2006)

Zelda ftw!


----------



## ediblebird (Dec 5, 2006)

VOTE ZELDA DAMMNIT!!!


----------



## Poppu (Dec 5, 2006)

Castlevania just roxxx !!!!! Aria of Sorrow is one of the greatest GBA game !


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Dec 5, 2006)

castlevania easily...


----------



## Newx (Dec 6, 2006)

Castlevania for me. All 3 of 'em.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 6, 2006)

And Vania storms ahead! tis right!!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 6, 2006)

I loved the original (phat?) Gameboy Castlevania, but never got into the others that much..
I stand by my Zelda vote.
..and I feel a bit more justified being bored by Golden Sun (I really tried to like it, I swear!)


----------



## yzx571 (Dec 6, 2006)

ファイナルファンタジ—Ⅵ アドバンス
私は一番好きだ


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(yzx571 @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> ??????????—? ?????
> ???????


That's easy for _you_ to say...


----------



## -EX- (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ??????????—? ?????
> ???????


It's Japanese, I'll translate it for everybody to understand.

"I like Final Fantasy VI Advance the best."


----------



## Timo710 (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Dec 4 2006 said:


> Ughh.... these polls are breaking my balls...
> Need.. more... Golden Sun votes...


Ive got your back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Friction Baby (Dec 7, 2006)

Zelda for me


----------



## Yoshimashin (Dec 10, 2006)

Golden Sun is the noob of RPG's.


----------



## kwilson (Dec 11, 2006)

Castlevania of course. Best gameplay and music, hands down.


----------



## Whiternoise (Dec 13, 2006)

Golden Sun forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(hmm.. might do a review of that..)


----------



## blitzpatzer (Dec 26, 2006)

Castlevania all the way.  Golden Sun is a good RPG but so what?  In my mind there really is nothing that separates this from any other turn-based RPG.  Zelda is a good balance between the two, but really, who in their right mind can't get over whipping lamps for hearts over and over.


----------



## blitzpatzer (Dec 26, 2006)

Castlevania all the way.  Golden Sun is a good RPG but so what?  In my mind there really is nothing that separates this from any other turn-based RPG.  Zelda is a good balance between the two, but really, who in their right mind can't get over whipping lamps for hearts over and over.


----------

